# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Bedrooms Conversion to Garage

## wealth42

Hello. Yes, you read correctly. I am thinking about turning 2 tandem front bedrooms that are surplus to needs into a garage for a disabled person with mobility and access problems, so he has access straight into the house from his car. The net is overloaded with garage conversions, but nothing in reverse, that I can find.  Has anybody done this? Any advice? or pitfalls or requirements to be aware of? I guess I get a draftsman to draw up plans for council approval? All info welcome. Thank you.

----------


## phild01

Hi 42, please change your profile location to be more specific, state level as a minimum. Helpful for advice (regs, services, products etc).

----------


## wealth42

Will do. Thank you.

----------


## Bart1080

whats the current flooring? - concrete slab, stumps?

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Cant see any pitfalls from the limited information provided. You will need a structural engineer to assess and likely provide structural support for the garage door. You will need a driveway and work through the levels to get it to work with the new garage. If you are on a concrete slab you should be ok (engineer can review), if not the engineer will design an infill slab or suspended slab if you dont have a slab already. 
You will need to be sure of head clearances depending on the type of door you go with. 
You will need to submit plans to Council for approval, which could be challenging as the facade will change dramatically with the new garage door. 
Good luck.

----------


## wealth42

> whats the current flooring? - concrete slab, stumps?

  Stumps  :Rolleyes:

----------


## wealth42

Thank you. Very helpful, too. Some things I hadn't considered. I was thinking maybe the bedrooms would be demolished and the area re-built to a garage as long as there is direct access into the house?   Anyway, from the info received, seems to me I first need to involve a draftsman and engineer and get plans drawn up.

----------

